# crow hunting?



## deerhunter70 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was just introduced to crow hunting and it's been a blast. Just wandering if any of you crow hunt and can give me some tips? Seriously I never thought it would be so much fun.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 6, 2009)

I really like doing it.  I just started hunting crows last year, so I don't know much but I'll tell you what I've learned.

-Get completely camoed (including facemask), and try to stand next to a tree or in a clump of bushes
-Have something to take there eyes off of you.  A black shirt rolled up in the shape of a crow will do the trick, then after you shoot one just start laying him out as a decoy.
-If you're hunting in trees, remember that the crows tend to fly just about the tops of the trees.  So try to find somewhere that the trees aren't to tall.
-Try to let a few crows get into range before shooting, they probably won't come back after you shoot at them so that gives you and your buddies a better chance at killing a few.


----------



## earl (Jan 6, 2009)

Learn a dieing crow call. Kind of a low drawn out cry . I have had good luck with that ,especialy when you have a decoy.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 7, 2009)

Look for a gap in the trees especially in the middle of a file setup on either point of trees and place the decoys in the middle.I find that the birds will fly low through the gap.....


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 8, 2009)

Used to most every weekend, but has now been many years.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 9, 2009)

love to crow hunt, the best success i've had has been in pecan orchards and in small pines, use decoys, and the crow owl fight works great


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 9, 2009)

If you ever get to hunt a place with any snow on the ground you can hunt a field edge, hiding in the trees, spread read fruit juice on the snow to imitate blood. I taught myself to crow call with my voice when turkey hunting years ago so I had one less thing to carry. Before you know it I was calling in crows while trying to strike a gobble. I have not found them too hard to turn and give me a fly by with no decoys or anything. 

I wonder if a fur hide and something red imitating blood wouldn't work where there was no snow.


----------



## KrappieKrane (Jan 9, 2009)

*Check this site for great info!*

Deerhunter, go to crowsroost.com and read all their info. Buy some decoys, either mouth calls or electric callers that focus on feeding calls, or come here calls. You'll find that crows are pretty smart so change tactics on them occasionally. If you learn how to use the mouth call, you can bring them back even after they've been shot at. Also, make sure you kill the first single bird that flies into your spread. He's the scout for the group. If he detects you, it's over. If you need more info, pm me. I did more crowhunting this year than deer hunting, if that says how into it I am. Good luck and welcome to the club.                    Rollcaster.........................


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2009)

I ain't ever had crow.  How do crow taste?


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 10, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I ain't ever had crow.  How do crow taste?



Don't eat those nasty things!!!! Leave them for the circle of life within the food chain - opossums and bugs need to eat.


----------



## fivesolas (Jan 10, 2009)

Why hunt the crow, other than for the sport?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Don't eat those nasty things!!!! Leave them for the circle of life within the food chain - opossums and bugs need to eat.



How is this different from wanton waste?  They're migratory birds.  Might want to check into that.


----------



## K80 (Jan 10, 2009)

I would love to go on a hunting trip like this one!

I took this from http://www.crowbusters.com/begart20.htm

"A Crow Hunt to Remember"
by
 Bob Aronsohn (Crow Busters Staff Advisor)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Part One
I picked Jerry up at the airport in Wichita Kansas and we were off and going down the road to our hunting destination. All we did was scout the first day lining up different spots for what ever way the wind blew. 

Our first hunt was an afternoon shoot. We had a nice windy afternoon in which to hunt in. The wind was in the northwest at 20 to 30 mph and 58 degrees outside. We were in a river bottom out of the wind and started shooting by 1:30 pm. We shot 331 crows from 1:30 pm to 4:45 pm. Bob - 157 Jerry - 174

Our next two hunts were not that great, mainly because I missed the flyway two days in a row. Our second hunt we shot 87 between us. Bob - 43 Jerry - 44

On day 3 we shot 75 between us on an afternoon shoot. Bob - 38 Jerry - 37

On day 4 we shot 179 crows in the morning from 8:00 am to 10:45 am. Then picked up and went cruising in the pickup. The wind came to the northeast that afternoon at 25 to 30 mph. I just happened to have a good spot for that kind of wind. Jerry & I shot 246 crows that afternoon with a grand total of 425 for the day. Bob - 209 Jerry - 216


Bob's Ammo Dump!

On day 5 we shot a feeding area in the morning but it turned out so good we stayed there until 4:30 that afternoon. We shot 404 crows from 8:00 am till 4:30 pm. It was beautiful out that day, 64 degrees with a west southwest wind of 10 mph. Bob - 211 Jerry - 193

We just scouted on day 6 because we had such a good shoot the day before. I wanted to check a few things out anyway. 

On our final day I had an afternoon shoot lined up. The wind was in the northeast again so we got setup by 1:30 pm and shot until 5:00 pm that day. We shot 148 crows between us. Bob - 80 Jerry - 68

The grand total on our first trip was 1,470 crows.

Part Two

Ok, we are back in Kansas and we are off and running! 

We set up on a morning hunt and shot 86 between us. That afternoon we set up again in a different area and shot 154 from 11:30 am to 5:00 pm. It turned nasty that afternoon and I knew the crows would head back early. I said to Jerry at 9:30 am that morning "lets pull up stakes in this spot, we are just spinning our wheels here". Two hours later I got us in a much better spot. Grand total for the day was 240 between us. 

Day 2 we just scouted.

Day 3 we shot 135 crows on a nice little morning hunt from 6:50 am to 9:00 am. Wind was south at 5 mph and 40 degrees outside. Bob - 68 Jerry - 67

Day 4 we had a morning flyway shoot in a nice draw out of the wind. Wind was southwest at 10 to 15 mph and 34 degrees out. We rolled 158 crows from 7:00 am to 9:00 am. Bob - 86 Jerry - 72

Grand total was 533 between us in 3 days of actual shooting.

We both headed back to Hutchinson. I played pool for the next week to 10 days while Jerry recuperated in front of the fireplace with a good fire going. Then we were off once again. 

Part Three

Jerry and I arrived in a new area because we wanted to make friends with some new crows. LOL. 

The first afternoon I could see that things were setting up rather well. I got set up later than I should have for this shoot but I'm glad I did because I learned a lot as far as the crows movements go. We shot 194 crows from 3:30 pm to 6:00 pm This was before we set all the clocks back for fall. We had a nice northwest breeze of 10 to 15 mph and 45 degrees outside. Bob - 115 Jerry - 79

Day 2 - We shot 209 from 7:30 am to 10:30 am then went out in the afternoon and shot 118 from 3:30 pm to 6:00 pm. Total was 327 crows for the day. Bob - 173 Jerry - 154

Day 3 - We shot 91 crows. 45 degrees outside with a southwest breeze of 10 to 15 mph. I just missed the flyway that day! Bob - 54 Jerry - 37

Day 4 - We shot 157 crows from 2:00 pm to 5:45 pm that day. Wind southwest at 5 to 10 mph. Bob - 85 Jerry - 72

Day 5 - We shot 254 crows from 12:30 pm to 6:00 pm. Wind - northeast at 25 to 30 mph 42 degrees out. Jerry and I had to drive way back into this guys ground. I told Jerry I was going to use the circle irrigation to get us outta there after dark, boy was I wrong on that one. When Jerry and I got all the gear back in the truck after the shoot it was just about dark outside. I followed the irrigation with my headlights but didn't know the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- irrigation had moved since we started shooting at noon time! The corn was all picked so I figured there was no need to irrigate, wrong again on my part! I was heading northeast instead of south in order to get out of that god forsaken spot. I told Jerry "we are not going right" Jerry said "don't get excited Bob". I said "I sure don't want to sleep in the truck tonight!" So I cranked the 4x4 around and put her on a due south heading and we finally made it out and hit the main road. This adds a little spice to life when you are lost in the dark! The things we get into just to hunt crows! Bob - 134 Jerry - 120

Day 6 - We had a great field hunt. We shot 324 crows from 11:30 am to 5:30 pm. Wind southwest 10 to 20 mph and 40 degrees outside. This was the shoot with me holding the 7 gallon bucket of empty hulls (below). Bob - 166 Jerry - 158



Day 7 - Our last shoot. We did another field setup where we put the dead crows on top of the cut milo, they sure looked good to the crows because we shot 234 of them from 11:00 am to 4:30 pm that day. Here is a good photo of Jerry with the crows on the cut milo (below). Bob - 125 Jerry - 109



Grand total came to 3,584 crows on 16 shoots. 

Bob - 1,872 Jerry - 1,712

This is the most crows I ever shot on a crow safari. This is most definitely a hunt that Jerry and I will remember for the rest of our life. 

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 10, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How is this different from wanton waste?  They're migratory birds.  Might want to check into that.




First crows cause extreme crop damage here in North Georgia - not sure about where your from in Savannah, but there are times in the year that crop fields have over 1000+ crows attacking the crops and we get year around permits to kill them.

Secondly they are not migratory birds by DNR definition. If you will refer to page 12-13 of the regulations the Georgia DNR defines a migratory bird as being specifically doves, ducks, geese, woodcock, snipe, coots, rails, and gallinules. NOTHING is said about crows and your NOT required to have a H.I.P Permit.

BUT I can see your interest in wanting to eat them; therefore, I will not bury you in my opinion of the bird. Rather I will give you examples of recipes, places to look on the net for more recipes and how to properly prepair crow to eat. 

To each his own - and if your wanting to eat crows then who am I to say if it is right or wrong. 

Check this website for alot of recipes: http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm

Recipes for Crow:

Pan Fried Crow
submitted by Chris Thompson

Ingredients 
2 eggs
seasoned bread crumbs or flour
oil or bacon grease 
Preparation
Remove breast meat from as many crows as desired. Beat with meat mallet (for tenderizing). Dip pieces in beaten egg and then in bread crumbs or flour. Fry in oil in hot skillet. Bacon grease can be substituted by can smoke. Leave inside a tad pink. 

Good luck to you....


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like fun but if they were able to get their ammo as cheap as $5 for a box of 25 shells the ammo alone would have cost them over $700

At $8 a box of 25 it would cost over $1100.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Jan 10, 2009)

love shootin them--- we live them on game trails and feed the foxes and bobcats. once left 3 together and had a bobcat come get one a day till they were gone on trail cam my buddy had. not for wasting anything either-- as long as something eats, i can live with it.

I get tired of listening to them carry on when im tryin to hunt deer. they also harrass every other bird species there is making life suk for them and also have been known to raid nests of other birds.

what Cpowell said about tree hieght is one of the most important things. even huntin on the edge of a clear cut, lots of times they will come in as high as the trees behind you and stay that high.Ive never had one come thru a cut in trees, but always come in hgih as the highest trees. You can shoot one out of the group, but start hammering on the call during the shots and most times you can still turn one back and get another shot.they see their buddy go down and  hear the calls and think he just landed for a reason.

  If they do come in high at first, dont shoot , keep callin and they will most likely circle back a tad lower each time as long as your not moving and have a decoy to focus their attention on.Decoy is more for that then to actually bring them in. Most times if you can hear them in the distance or see them. you can call them in -no problem. decoys will get you those extra shots tho.
we hunt them one day with mouth calls and then after they get shy(and they will) we will come back later with a crow/hawk  tape and wear them out again.
Its fun. we use No6's high brass to make sure to bring them down.


----------



## Boondocks (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wound the first one you shoot.It will act as caller and decoy.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not sure what my place of residence has to do with anything, but I don't understand killing for the fun of it.  

Yeah, page 13 of the regulations is where I got the bit about crows being a migratory species.  They don't have a HIP stipulation, but they are indeed listed as a "Federally Regulated Migratory Bird" in the source you reference.  

Crop depredation is one thing.  But as you'll see on pg 13 they have a season set aside.  So if you don't have crops vulnerable to crow damage and are just shooting them for the heck of it, in season or not, seems wasteful and illegal.  Just my opinion.

Thanks for the recipes, but I'll stick with my fish.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 10, 2009)

Boondocks said:


> Just wound the first one you shoot.It will act as caller and decoy.



  No sense in that.


----------



## oldman 45 (Jan 10, 2009)

Why would anyone want to eat something that eat all the road kills, uuuuuugugggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 11, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm not sure what my place of residence has to do with anything, but I don't understand killing for the fun of it.
> 
> Yeah, page 13 of the regulations is where I got the bit about crows being a migratory species.  They don't have a HIP stipulation, but they are indeed listed as a "Federally Regulated Migratory Bird" in the source you reference.
> 
> ...



OKAY - a crow is a migratory bird - but not a migratory game bird, so your not required to go by the same CFRs as one would for game birds.

Game warden I went to school with gave me this info today.

"American Crow Regulations; a synopsis:
Under federal laws and regulations, crows are a migratory bird but not a migratory game bird. Existing federal regulations allow the take of crows (consistent with State regulations) under both hunting and depredation order regulations.
Under state laws and regulations, crows are not defined as migratory game birds, but as nongame birds. Take under state regulations is allowed under both hunting and depredation and nuisance provisions.
Under the State hunting regulations, a license is required, a season is established, methods of take are stipulated. Shooting hours are 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset. Only shotguns, falconry and archery equipment may be used; electronic calls may be used.
(Although the crow regulations are published with the upland bird regulations, since they are not upland game birds, but nongame birds, you cannot use the upland game bird shooting hours regulations, but must go back to the Fish and Game Code, Section 3000, for general shooting hours for birds and mammals.)
Under State depredation regulations, only the landowner or tenants or an others authorized in writing may take crows at any time and in any number to eliminate depredation, health hazard or nuisance. Shotguns, archery and falconry, and toxicants under additional regulations, may be used.
Selected laws and regulations related to American Crows
Migratory Bird Treaty Act
Migratory bird defined in § 50CFR10.13 Includes American Crow
Migratory game bird defined in § 50CFR20.11 does not include Corvidae (crows)
Federal hunting regulations for crows are defined in § 50CFR20.133:
§ 20.133 Hunting regulations for crows.
(a) Crows may be taken, possessed, transported, exported, or imported, only in accordance with such laws or regulations as may be prescribed by a State pursuant to this section.
(b) Except in the State of Hawaii, where no crows shall be taken, States may by statute or regulation prescribe a hunting season for crows. Such State statutes or regulations may set forth the method of taking, the bag and possession limits, the dates and duration of the hunting season, and such other regulations as may be deemed appropriate, subject to the following limitations for each State:
(1) Crows shall not be hunted from aircraft;
(2) The hunting season or seasons on crows shall not exceed a total of 124 days during a calendar year;
(3) Hunting shall not be permitted during the peak crow nesting period within a State; and
(4) Crows may only be taken by firearms, bow and arrow, and falconry.
Federal depredation order for crows as defined in § 50CFR21.43:
§ 21.43 Depredation order for blackbirds, cowbirds, grackles, crows and magpies.
A Federal permit shall not be required to control yellow-headed redwinged, rusty, and Brewer’s blackbirds, cowbirds, all grackles, crows, and magpies, when found committing or about to commit depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance: Provided:
(a) That none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, shall be sold or offered for sale, but may be possessed, transported, and otherwise disposed of or utilized.
(b) That any person exercising any of the privileges granted by this section shall permit at all reasonable times including during actual operations, any Federal or State game or deputy game agent, warden, protector, or other game law enforcement officer free and unrestricted access over the premises on which such operations have been or are being conducted; and shall furnish promptly to such officer whatever information he may require, concerning said operations.
(c) That nothing in this section shall be construed to authorize the killing of such birds contrary to any State laws or regulations; and that none of the privileges granted under this section shall be exercised unless the person possesses whatever permit as may be required for such activities by the State concerned.
[39 FR 1178, Jan. 4, 1974, as amended at 54 FR 47525, Nov. 15, 1989]
Fish and Game Code
General Shooting Hours for Birds and Mammals defined in § 3000
It is unlawful to take any bird or mammal, except a nongame mammal, between one-half hour after sunset and one-half hour before sunrise of the following day at the place of taking, except as otherwise provided in this code or under such regulations as the commission may adopt. The commission may adopt regulations prohibiting the taking of any nongame mammal between one-half hour after sunset and one-half hour before sunrise of the following day at the place of taking
Migratory game birds defined in § 3500
3500. Resident game birds are: Chinese spotted doves, ringed turtledoves of the family Columbidae, California quail and varieties thereof, Gambel or desert quail, mountain quail and varieties thereof, sooty or blue grouse and varieties thereof, ruffed grouse,sage hens and sage grouse, Hungarian partridges, red-legged partridges including the chukar and other varieties, ring-necked pheasants and varieties, and wild turkeys of the order Galliformes.
Migratory game birds are: ducks and geese, coots and gallinules, jacksnipe, western mourning doves, white-winged doves and band-tailed pigeons. References in this code to "game birds" means both resident game birds and migratory game birds.
License to take any bird or mammal, defined in § 3007
3007. Every person who takes any bird or mammal shall procure a license or permit therefore."


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 11, 2009)

I heard the whole "crow season" and subsequent regulation came as a result of us gringos going down to Mexico to hunt ring-necked doves and the fact that Mexicans eat crow.  It could be a tall tale.

The fact that crows will eat any crop  makes them a pest - just a pest.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jan 11, 2009)

this guy wants tips for crow hunting....why mess up his thread by worrying about what does with the crows....and just give the guy some crow hunting info......


----------



## fivesolas (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.crowbusters.com/whyhc.htm

This article at crowbusters was pretty informative. I always take shots at crow when I see them, but haven't hit one. I think I will try it out next squirrel hunting trip. When the squirrels are away, we will call the crows...

nasty little birds I say...

-five


----------



## Bigpat (Nov 3, 2009)

Good info here on crows. You don't need coarse shot for crows in fact anything over 71/2 is unecessary.In the Summer imp cyl and #8 trap or heavy #9s will slaughter them . Remember guys the bird only weighs about one pound about the size of a grey squirrel. Crows are very litely feathered. the reason why folks get the wrong idea and think they are tough is they use too big shot sizes and get feathers or they miss completely . Rem Shur shot heavy dove loads will knock them flat all year and Win AAs are good in the summer. You can use a mod choke for all around shooting and a full if the birds are comming in high. But a turkey choke isn't really necessary just get them into range and that means calling.So save yourself a lot of money and pounding on the shoulder.Even lite target loads will work well . Crow busters .com has lots of good info too.


----------



## ol mike (Nov 14, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm not sure what my place of residence has to do with anything, but I don't understand killing for the fun of it.
> 
> Yeah, page 13 of the regulations is where I got the bit about crows being a migratory species.  They don't have a HIP stipulation, but they are indeed listed as a "Federally Regulated Migratory Bird" in the source you reference.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------

Do you eat rats or mice when you kill them ? 
Cockroach's ?


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 14, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Don't eat those nasty things!!!! Leave them for the circle of life within the food chain - opossums and bugs need to eat.



The people at the Crow Buster site must think they are pretty good eating!  

http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm 

But I agree with you. I don't want to eat a possum either.

They are an awful lot of fun to shoot with a rifle too.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread went haywire.  The guy want tips on shootin' crows.  They are intelligent birds.  Watch out for the first one, the scout, and don't let him go! Never ate one but a buddy of mine makes crow pie.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 19, 2009)

Adirondacker said:


> If you ever get to hunt a place with any snow on the ground you can hunt a field edge, hiding in the trees, spread read fruit juice on the snow to imitate blood. I taught myself to crow call with my voice when turkey hunting years ago so I had one less thing to carry. Before you know it I was calling in crows while trying to strike a gobble. I have not found them too hard to turn and give me a fly by with no decoys or anything.
> 
> I wonder if a fur hide and something red imitating blood wouldn't work where there was no snow.



You dont need snow! I use an old deer hide, with pieces of sponge died red to look like peices of meat. Never let the scout see you!


----------



## chase870 (Nov 19, 2009)

Watch the areas you plan to hunt they use the same flyways each day unless something causes them to change. Decoys are a help. Electric call with the crow owl fight works well. If you can set up so the sun is to your back it helps, full cammo is a must. They scout bird will come in first, kill him, if you dont he will fly off and sit in a tall tree and warn the others. Far as guns and loads go, I prefer a 12ga. mod choke and a 1 1/4 oz load of #5 lead shot. Once you shoot them in an area dont hunt it again for several weeks. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## olchevy (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah those stupid crows  always tell the deer where I am at. tHEY ARE ACTUALLY ONE OF THE IF NOT THE SMARTEST BIRD IN NORTH AMERICA, no joke. How many other birds do you see place stuff in the road that they cant open so a car will run over it for them.I see them everymorning and try and help them out and hit whatever kind of nut it is..lol


----------



## injun joe (Nov 20, 2009)

This should tell you everything you need to know bout crow hunting and the intelligence of crows (all props to the late Ed Zern):

Over the years a number of readers have written, asking me to provide them with my crow-shooting system as it appeared here a decade or so ago. As both of them are regular subscribers I can hardly afford to ignore their request, and hasten to comply.

The system is based on a study of crow behavior conducted by research biologists at Phelps University which showed that crows have a relatively high level of intelligence and are actually able to count, but only in multiples of three or less, so that the conventional procedure for fooling crows-by sending several men into a blind, then having all but one of them leave -- is not likely to work except with very young birds, if at all. Thus, even if six crow hunters go into a cornstalk blind and only five come out, the crows probably won't be fooled, as they will have counted off the hunters in trios and will realize that one of the groups is short a man; as a result they will stay the heck away from there until the frustrated gunner gives up and emerges.

My system for successful crow hunting is childishly simple, and consists of the following steps:

1. Build a blind overlooking a cornfield frequented by crows.

2. Assemble a group of twenty five hunters, all dressed more or less alike and of nearly equal height, build, and facial characteristics. All the hunters should be clean-shaven, but twelve of them should be wearing false mustaches. The group should assemble in a barn or some sort of building not less than 350 yards from the field. (It would be prudent to have a few spare hunters on hand, to substitute in cases of pulled muscles, heart attacks or other contingencies.)

3. All of the hunters should be equipped with 12-gauge shotguns, but it is advisable that these be fairly light in weight, as it is important that all hunters going to and from the blind must travel at a dead run, so that the crows will not have sufficient time for their calculations.

4. As soon as a flock of crows comes into the area, eleven of the hunters are dispatched from the old barn to the blind, running at top speed. The instant they arrive, seven of them turn around and rush back to the barn.

5. When the seven hunters get back to the barn, they are joined by six other hunters and the thirteen of them sprint back to the blind as fast as possible; on arrival there, ten of them immediately turn around and dash back to the barn.

6. Before the ten arrive, eight more hunters are sent from the barn to the blind. When they meet the ten returning from the blind all of them switch hats and false mustaches while milling around in a tight huddle, then break it up and resume running to their respective destinations.

7. As soon as the eight hunters arrive at the blind, five of them turn around and rush back toward the barn; on the way they meet nine hunters running from the barn toward the blind, whereupon the hunters divide themselves into two groups of seven, one of which runs back to the barn while the other rushes to the blind, changes hats and mustaches, leaves two of its members there and dashes back to the barn.

8. Of the twelve hunters now in the blind, nine now rush across the fields to the barn while twelve of the thirteen hunters in the barn charge en masse from the barn to the blind; on arrival they immediately turn and sashay back to the barn taking two of the three hunters still in the blind, leaving a single hunter.

9. It is, of course, essential that all this be done at the highest possible speed, so that the crows will fall hopelessly behind in their arithmetic and in the consequent corvine confusion fail to realize that a hunter is concealed in the blind.

10. Eventually, the crows will learn to count faster, so that the system must be modified occasionally to keep ahead of them. In addition to having the hunters run faster, it may be necessary to introduce false beards and quick-change toupees as well as false mustaches, and to build a second blind on another side of the field so that the traffic will be triangular instead of simply linear, requiring the crows to start working on trigonometric permutations and geometric progressions in order to cope. In severe cases the hunters may be equipped with numbered jerseys from 1 to 25 but with the number 17 omitted and two numbers 21s. (This can also be done with roman numerals, when birds are very wary.)

Well, you asked for it, readers, and you got it. Watch this space next month for an equally simple fool-proof system for outwitting that wily old woodchuck in the back pasture, requiring no special equipment other than a stuffed Guernsey cow and a milkmaid's costume. Remember -- you saw it here first!


----------



## chadf (Nov 20, 2009)

I've always hear to wound one and tie it to a stake in the field!  The wounded bird does the rest!


My actual experience crow hunting involved a tape and a radio! Had alot of fun! Now I just use my mouth!


----------

